# ما هو رأيك؟....متوسط رواتب المعماريين بالسعودية من القنصلية المصرية



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2014)

ده فقط منقول ....وليس رأيي الشخصي
عبر كما تشاء... فلا تكتم رأيك
فهنا متنفس معماري
لك و للجميع




دا متوسط الرواتب بالسعودية للي عايز يسافر من كافة التخصصات اللي عايز يسافر علي مرتبات اقل من كدا لا يلوم الا نفسه لانه هو اللي بيرخص نفسه وبيرخص زمايله معاه .
الصورة منقوله من الصفحة الرسمية للقنصلية العامة المصرية فى الرياض - السعودية .











​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2014)

فما هو رأيك...أخي و أختي
المعماري
؟!​


----------



## بنار اسيا (4 أغسطس 2014)

حقيقه ماشاء الله حسب راي شيء يبعث للتفاءل والطموح مع اني ليس لي درايه مسبقه بالموضوع
..هل الموضوع خاص بالمهندسين المصريين فحسب ؟
بوركتم على الايضاح مهندسنا المشرف


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2014)

الله يبارك لكي ...
هو فعلا خاص بالمهندسين المصريين...بس رواتب بعض مهندسي معماريين الدول العربية تتقارب مع
هذة الرواتب

بالنسبة للمكاتب و الشركات الكبيرة...بيكون الرواتب قريب من ده...ولكن الكثيير من المكاتب والشركات الصغيرة
المنتشرة بالمملكة.... بيكون أقل من ذلك


​


----------



## gx_joker (5 أغسطس 2014)

المشكلة ان فى ناس كتير اعرفهم راحو لمكاتب سفريات وطبعا مكتب السفريات اكبر نصب فى الدنيا بيقول الكفيل السعودى انت عايز مهندس خريج كام وراتب كام يقوله مثلا 2009 على 6500 ريال او 7000 ريال المكتب يقوله انا هجيبلك مهندسين على 5000 وياخد عمولته من الكفيل والمهندس اللى هيسافر وطبعا الكفيل طول ما انت رضيت بمبلغ اقل من المتوقع تتوقع الذل اللى هتشوفه هناك وممكن يعمل معاك اى حاجة اقسم بالله انا سمعت عن بعض المهندسين كانو بينامو على حصير ع الارض وبيقعدو ب 4 شهور بدون راتب والقنصلية ولا بتسال فيك مش معاك عقد وانت اللى وافقت وع فكرة مكاتب السفريات والكفيل السعودى بيستغلو ظروف البلد كويس جدا انهم يقللو الرواتب عشان احنا فى مصر الظروف السياسية ومجال البناء مش شغال اوى ........ المفروض محدش يتنازل عن الراتب ده لو هيحصل اييه وتوثق العقد فى السفارة واضمن حقوقك ومتخليش غربتك وبعدك عن اهلك ببلاش وبدل ما تساعد نفسك وتساعدهم تبقى عبء عليهم .....................تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## بنار اسيا (5 أغسطس 2014)

محمد احمد شعير قال:


> الله يبارك لكي ...
> هو فعلا خاص بالمهندسين المصريين...بس رواتب بعض مهندسي معماريين الدول العربية تتقارب مع
> هذة الرواتب
> 
> ...


وبارك فيكم على الرد 
ان شاء الله ربي يوفق كل من يستفسر بالموضوع وربنا يسهل للكل


----------



## Ana DrAz (8 أغسطس 2014)

أظن الرواتب معقولة أخي .... بارك الله فيك على التوضيح 
بس موضوع السيارة دا أكيد ؟!
أنا ابغى سيارة مرسيدس :d


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (8 أغسطس 2014)

انا صراحة مستحيل اسافر ب 4000 باخذ هنا خبرة وباروح اقلها 6000 في بلادي 2000 احلا من 4000 حق الغربة صعبه شوي غربة براتب بسيط مثل 4000


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (10 أغسطس 2014)

اشكرك اخي محمد على الموضوع . بصراحة شديده اذا طبقت هذه المرتبات بما هو مكتوب فاعتقد انها مناسبه والله اعلم ولكن للاسف البعض منا ممن يريد السفر باي مبلغ هو من يزيد من معاناة اخوانه هناك .


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أغسطس 2014)

"مؤمن بالله" قال:


> اشكرك اخي محمد على الموضوع . بصراحة شديده اذا طبقت هذه المرتبات بما هو مكتوب فاعتقد انها مناسبه والله اعلم ولكن للاسف البعض منا ممن يريد السفر باي مبلغ هو من يزيد من معاناة اخوانه هناك .



فعلا...يمكن عشان لا يوجد في بلدنا من يحقظ عملية التقييم و الحقوق و المطالبة بها في حالة عدم الألتزام...مشكورة السفارة في المحاولة دي...بس ان مش عارف حدودها أيه مع الخارجية وتطبيقها...ودور نقابة المهندسين و المعماريين غائب
وسعيد بتعليقك أخي مؤمن بالله ...وباقي التعليقات من الأخوة و الأخوات المهندسين
تفعيل النقاشات دي بتفرق في الأختيارات​


----------



## arch_hamada (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## نجم 2007 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لكاتب الموضوع و أعتقد ان هذه فعلا المرتبات و البدلات التى يجب أن يلتزم بها كل المهندسين المصريين و لا يقلوا عنها فى السفر لأى بلد حتى نحافظ على مستوى المهندس المصرى كما أرجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع أو رفع درجة أهميته.


----------



## modern art (14 أكتوبر 2014)

مع احترامي للاخ اللي عمل جدول الارواتب ... اقول له يا اخي اتق الله في نفسك ولا تظلل الأخوه المهندسين المصريين ...لأنك عممت الفكرة ولم تتجزأها على حسب فئات الشركات أو المشاريع... حتى انها لا تعبر عن المتوسط ايضا .... فبحسب خبرتي التي تمتد الى اكثر من 19 عاما كمهندس سعودي اقول لك ان السعودي نفسه لا يحصل على هذه الرواتب والامتيازات واذا حصل على هذه الرواتب ربما لا يحصل الامتيازات نفسها هذا اذا وجد الوظيفة المناسبة اصلا . أخواني بعض الشركات تدفع مثل هذه الرواتب واكثر ايضا وانا اقول البعض ولكن طبيعة العمل تكون في المشروع وليس في المكتب الرئيسي وقد يمارس فيها المهندس عملا غير عمله الذي تعاقد عليه وفي نهاية المشروع او قبل نهايته يتم تصفية العمالة شيئا فشيئا . ضافة الى ان نوع التامين الصحي لا يرقى المستوى المأمول والسيارة قد تكون بك اب والسكن قد يتم تامينه من قبل الشركة ولكنه لا يصلح للسكن الادمي فيضطر المهندس الى ايجاد سكن يليق به وعائلته ولكن الايجارات غالية جدا اضافة الى ارتفاع مستوى الاسعار في السلع والخدمات . وعليه ارى ان لا يصدق البعض مثل هذه الشعارات الزائفة ويبقى في بلده افضل فالوضع في الدول العربية بشكل عام متأزم . وللذين يعشقون المغامرة ولديهم صبر وحسن ادارة ارى ان يختاروا العمل في مكاتب هندسية متوسطة الحجم حيث يجدون فيها فرصتهم للابداع والاستمرارية ويرضون براتب قليل ويجتهدون لتحصيل نسبة من الارباح تضمن لهم حياة كريمة . أما للطامحين او الطامعين في الرواتب العالية هؤلاء هم الخاسرون ...صدقوني .


----------

